# טבלת ייאוש



## amikama

Is there an equivalent expression in English for טבלת ייאוש (lit. "table of depression")? 
It's a table, similar to a calendar, used for counting the remaining days until the end of a certain period (e.g. school year, military service, etc.)

Thanks.


----------



## OsehAlyah

amikama said:


> Is there an equivalent expression in English for טבלת ייאוש (lit. "table of depression")?
> It's a table, similar to a calendar, used for counting the remaining days until the end of a certain period (e.g. school year, military service, etc.)
> 
> Thanks.


Well since no one has taken a crack at this I'd like to propose the expression "The Remaining Calendar Year". Other/Better suggestions are of course welcome.


----------



## Nunty

It's not quite the remaining calendar year. It could be in a situation where, for instance, someone is waiting for the end of their military service, or the end of a miserable temporary work assignment. It is similar to a countdown, but it is always counting off the days until the end of something tedious or unpleasant or horrible.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Ahhhhh. Thank you Nunty for the clarification and additional context. In that case I have a couple more possibilities for the consideration:
1. I'm counting [days/minutes/seconds] until the end of [......]
2. The end can't come soon enough.

Sorry if this isn't much, but maybe it will get the creative juices of someone else going and they'll remember an expression that fits perfectly. Although, I don't think there is one in English.


----------



## rosemarino

I don't think we have an exact equivalent for what you're describing, but the phenomenon exists of "counting the days," as OsehAliyah says.  You could also say "marking off the days," which would always have a negative connotation, while "counting the days" could be for something good or bad to happen.  I'm not aware of the existence of an official calendar to do this on, but people certainly use regular calendars to do it.  But we don't have a word for that calendar that I'm aware of.

By the way, amikama, I think I would translate ייאוש as "desperation" or "despair" in this context, rather than "depression," which is more of a clinical emotional or mental condition (to my understanding דכאון).


----------



## Diadem

I don't think there is an equivalent. I would say "countdown" (noun) or "counting down the time" (participal phrase).


----------



## amikama

Well, as I guessed there is no equivalent in English. But with foreign languages you never know...



rosemarino said:


> By the way, amikama, I think I would translate ייאוש as "desperation" or "despair" in this context, rather than "depression," which is more of a clinical emotional or mental condition (to my understanding דכאון).


Thanks  The words "desperation" and "depression" are too similar!


----------



## rosemarino

Hi Amikama,

This may be a little late, but I was just looking at _Beaufort_, Evan Fallenberg's translation of _אם יש גן עדן_, in which the term 
טבלת ייאוש appears.

Just for the record, he translates it as "countdown chart."


----------



## amikama

Thanks, rosemarino


----------

